# Stanley Tool Tote



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Do any of you have this tote; if so is it any good. And what big box store carries them.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

homedepot.com couple days ago they were on sale for 20 dollars.


----------



## DDB1205 (Dec 13, 2008)

JRent said:


> homedepot.com couple days ago they were on sale for 20 dollars.


This tote would be good for quick access but be careful of an open bag. Its like Ive always heard, having an open gang box is like saying "Help yourself".
Just my opinion.

Rob


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

DDB1205 said:


> This tote would be good for quick access but be careful of an open bag. Its like Ive always heard, having an open gang box is like saying "Help yourself".


I'll second that opinion.
Even without theft just, getting knocked over or thrown into the gangbox or back of a van... as an apprentice yours gets last priority.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

HD has one just like that but it's the Husky Brand and looks like it's a little nicer. Also the Husky's handle folds out of the way which comes in very handy sometimes.

I used to have the Husky and I liked it a lot, but I needed something closed top to keep wandering hands where they belong. Also due to the low and wide stance of the bag I never had a problem with it tipping over.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

The husky bag is nice Gil, but I like that the Stanley has a more rigged base. (The base looks to be heavy plastic.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

My son got me this Craftsman bag a few years ago. Holding up well.
Rubber base is great in wet areas an mesh pockets on sides hold small crap.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohh I see. Yes, the plastic base is nice.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had the husky one for about a year now, it's held up well. after a few months of about 50 puonds of stuff in it I've had to switch to the smaller husky cube bag for the day to day stuff. with all that weight in it the handle was starting to feel a little weak, but it never gave out on me. the best part of husky bags and puches is that their made by clc, so they're cheaper but still a quality product. and like gil said the folding handle is convenient.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the husky one. Best bag I've ever used. I'd never be worried about theft where and who I work with, luckily.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

puma1277 said:


> The husky bag is nice Gil, but I like that the Stanley has a more rigged base. (The base looks to be heavy plastic.


The husky one is VERY sturdy and has a rigged base, its also light. 
I have used mine to stand one when I am in a pinch for something just out of reach and a ladder is a far walk away. I weight 142 according to a scale at ikea last night.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

You used it to stand on? Though I've never done it, I believe it, I just wouldn't want to clean up all my tools after.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yillis said:


> You used it to stand on? Though I've never done it, I believe it, I just wouldn't want to clean up all my tools after.


Ya I have stood on it, lol. I dont do it with dirty boots though.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well it sounds like the Husky bag is the one to get. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Yea I use the husky myself and I absolutely love it, it's the best bag I've ever carried.


----------



## elecapp79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've have the husky open top bag and I absolutely love it. Had it for 9 months now and still just as good as the day I bought it. The handle still folds down perfectly and there are no rips or tears. And being an apprentice, my tools/tool bag aren't treated the best. They're often thrown in the truck and crap is piled on top of it. For $25 it was a great deal. Very good bag!!!!


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I got the husky bag and it is really a nice bag, thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If you want an open top that's a nice one, and it's definitely right for the money. The hacksaw slot is very nice (just like the Stanley) as it keeps your hands from running across the blade accidentally.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> HD has one just like that but it's the Husky Brand and looks like it's a little nicer. Also the Husky's handle folds out of the way which comes in very handy sometimes.


*Thanks Gil*, for the heads up about the Husky bag.:thumbsup: I bought the bag today.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

i have this CLC bag which is like an attache or messenger bag. It's not an open top and stuff tends to get lost in the main compartment (it's pretty tall) it but it's bar none the best toolbag I've had. checked it full of tools as baggage cross country twice and it has no wear to speak of. The upright tool pockets in each side compartment make it possible to keep a huge quantity of stuff organized and accessible. it can't be beat for a non-open-top bag. Like all bags it gets heavy pretty fast.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

proFeign said:


> i have this CLC bag which is like an attache or messenger bag. It's not an open top and stuff tends to get lost in the main compartment (it's pretty tall) it but it's bar none the best toolbag I've had. checked it full of tools as baggage cross country twice and it has no wear to speak of. The upright tool pockets in each side compartment make it possible to keep a huge quantity of stuff organized and accessible. it can't be beat for a non-open-top bag. Like all bags it gets heavy pretty fast.


I have that one too.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got the same one as well. They are pretty popular.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Are alot of you guys/gals all in favor of open tote? I use closed tote, and have from day one except bucket buddies which I like alot as well. I guess if I did construction full time I would definetly go open tote, but I do maintenance and keep all my TE in closed tote.

Stanley has some nice closed tote. Stanley has really grown over the last couple of years:thumbsup:


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Are alot of you guys/gals all in favor of open tote? I use closed tote, and have from day one except bucket buddies which I like alot as well. I guess if I did construction full time I would definetly go open tote, but I do maintenance and keep all my TE in closed tote.
> 
> Stanley has some nice closed tote. Stanley has really grown over the last couple of years:thumbsup:


That CLC attache thing has the wire reinforcers in it so you can make it stay fully open by pulling the top wide but it's not the same as a tray-like open top bag. I am with the people that think it means "help yourself." 

I am really interested in the Stanley rolling mini-rollaway looking thing with drawers and stuff. By the time you get two drills/a bit set/fasteners/wire/ PPE/drivers/DMM/socket set/batteries/several pliers/several wrenches into that attache it's pushing 70 pounds (I know because I had to pay overage charges for heavy baggage) and as manly as i like to consider myself to be I would much rather have a rolling luggage type bag. Note though: that attache can actually fit all that stuff. It's pretty incredible and unlikely to be replaced as my toolbag unless something really awesome comes along. The organization of the outside flap upright holders comes with my highest recommendation. Something more is needed to really keep the inside organized but I can fit a gearwrench set in a roll pouch, an 18V DeWalt XRP drill and an 18V XRP impact driver, drill bit set, two pairs of gloves, a small 3/8 drive socket set, and four batteries for those drills or two batteries and the charger in the main pocket no problem. So that compartment is very big but it's really hard to keep organized because it's very deep.

The stanley toolchest thing is too big to chuck in the trunk of my car, though. I believe the ideal solution would be a moderate-sized pelican case with a bunch of pallettes in it with plier/driver loops and a larger storage section in the bottom half. Not a soft bag but waterproof and rolling. Probably would cost almost $500 by the time it was configured though, if even it was possible someone made one like this. Palletized briefcases tend to be horrendously expensive and not all that convenient, in my experience.

Also the pelican case wheels concern me (smaller than inline-skate wheels) because they are pretty small and my job has required me to lug that attache plus two other bags across both desert conditions (very fine sand) as well as muddy conditions and small wheels worry me, guaranteed for life or not. i have a separate folding wheeled cart but it's not the same since you have to unstrap and re-strap everything to it before you can grab the bag and go... In my opinion a bag can't be so big that it can't be carried up stairs if necessary, or if you are on terrain where rolling is outright impossible, but large cases like this can hold a toolbelt or smaller bag I guess. That attache is the best I've found so far, but man is it hard to carry when it's full, even with the shoulder strap.


Now for the rolling stanley chest thing:

Anybody used one of these or similar?



















I think there are several variations on this theme but this all black FatMax black GFRN one is the one I've seen in person. This type of box looks like a great idea but possibly a little too big and slightly too flimsy to be picked up and chucked into the bed of a truck. I am VERY interested in hearing opinions on this thing though.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Open/Closed tote*

I carry Fluke's C550 for tool bags, they are steel frame constructed as well. Never really thought of it the way you put it, it can be held open, best of both worlds:thumbsup:


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I carry Fluke's C550 for tool bags, they are steel frame constructed as well. Never really thought of it the way you put it, it can be held open, best of both worlds:thumbsup:


Plus if you are like me you prefer things (e.g. things that say Fluke :thumbsup that show that you have an appreciation for good tools. The downside is that it more obviously identifies the bag as one likely to contain high dollar items.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Stanley rollers*

I have a pair of older Stanley rollers. I like 'em alot. Has an upper and lower box, lower one with wheels and handle. The wheels look different than the picture you posted. I can't find a pic online of the old model I have other than a pic of my own. That box doesn't look all that stout. I agree with you on the tool dollies, strapping and unstrapping all the time would be a PITA. I have had this discussion SOOOOOOO many times. I want a rolling 2-3 tier with 10" rubber wheels, a solid handle and NO plastic except MAYBE the lids. Slap a $500 tag on it with a limited 5 year warranty and send me an invoice:whistling2: Whoever designs and patents that won't ever have to work on their feet again

Going forth, Pelican makes VERRRRY nice cases. You can get blank foam inserts you can custom cut to fit all your TE. Pricey???,...... not at all when you consider the quality:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

proFeign said:


> Plus if you are like me you prefer things (e.g. things that say Fluke :thumbsup that show that you have an appreciation for good tools. The downside is that it more obviously identifies the bag as one likely to contain high dollar items.


 
There is a downside to EVERYTHING and you just said it as far as that goes.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I have a pair of older Stanley rollers. I like 'em alot. Has an upper and lower box, lower one with wheels and handle. The wheels look different than the picture you posted. I can't find a pic online of the old model I have other than a pic of my own. That box doesn't look all that stout. I agree with you on the tool dollies, strapping and unstrapping all the time would be a PITA. I have had this discussion SOOOOOOO many times. I want a rolling 2-3 tier with 10" rubber wheels, a solid handle and NO plastic except MAYBE the lids. Slap a $500 tag on it with a limited 5 year warranty and send me an invoice:whistling2: Whoever designs and patents that won't ever have to work on their feet again
> 
> Going forth, Pelican makes VERRRRY nice cases. You can get blank foam inserts you can custom cut to fit all your TE. Pricey???,...... not at all when you consider the quality:thumbsup:


I have a few pelican cases and i love them. None of the knockoffs come close. Seriously how many people do you know would buy a $500 empty palletized rolling pelican case? I ask because I'm an engineer with dreams of one day starting a design firm and doing some tool design stuff and I have already done a smaller-scale pelican modification with a foam insert area for cases and a stainless divider for "junk tray" type use. I think with maybe $1000 dedicated to making a solid prototype I could render a medium/large pelican into what you describe. I would probably stop at 4" wheels on the first rev but i would be open to suggestions. I don't know if I can drop the bills on it now but it's something that would definitely be worth my time.

If it was really likely to be an item that would have more than 50 buyers I might actually do it. i know there's more people like me out there that think nothing of dropping $50 on a knipex plierwrench or $300 on a DMM because i have learned through long and painful experience that buying cheap tools is never a good deal. I have like six toolbags and only really use that CLC and sometimes the dewalt bags that came with the combo sets for dumping crap i don't really care about in if i have to move a lot of tools offsite.

i would 100% spend $500 on the case you describe. No question. The question is how many other people out there would?


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

things like this make me want to dedicate some time to doing a nice mod:










image copyright pelican cases


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

proFeign said:


> Plus if you are like me you prefer things (e.g. things that say Fluke :thumbsup that show that you have an appreciation for good tools. The downside is that it more obviously identifies the bag as one likely to contain high dollar items.


 
True but the box near it that says "210 grain jacketed hollow point" also tends to makes an impression.


----------

